
Matt Groening’s Disenchantment lacks magic of Netflix’s other animated originals - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/7/17661852/disenchantment-review-netflix-bojack-horseman-big-mouth-animated-originals-comparison
======
mmel
I watched one the other day called "final space". I don't think it had much
magic either.

